#  Vorstellungen >   2 Pillen an einem Tag eingenommen >

## Lia

Hallo zusammen.  :Smiley: 
ich habe da ein kleines Problem und wäre sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand einen Rat geben könnte. 
Ich saß letztens in einem restaurant, wo es halt etwas dunkel war. Dann hat mein Wecker geklingel genau um 22.00Uhr, wo ich die Pille bisher immer regelmäßig eingenommen habe. Es war Donnerstag. Weil es so dunkel war hatte ich erst nicht gemerkt, dass ich die Pille von freitag genommen habe, als ich es dann ein paar Minuten später bemerkte, habe ich aus Panik sofort die von Donnerstag auch noch eingenommen.  :emot33_zipped: 
Am Freitag habe ich dann die Pille nicht genommen, erst wieder am Samstag, da ja die von freitag schon genommen wurde.
am tag danach, habe ich mit meinem Freund geschlafen....
Kann es jetzt sein, dass ich schwanger bin? :/ 
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen, da ich echt Panik habe.  :Sad: 
Danke schonmal im voraus!

----------


## josie

Hallo Lia!
Besser wäre es gewesen, wenn Du am Freitag abend wieder eine Pille genommen hättest und dann weiter jeden abend, bis die Packung aufgebrauch ist.
Du hättest halt einen Tag früher aufgehört mit dieser Packung und mit der neuen Packung einen Tag früher angefangen und wärst dann in diesem Rhythmus geblieben. 
Ob Du jetzt schwanger bist, diese Frage kann ich dir jetzt so ohne weiteres nicht beantworten. 
Auf alle Fälle solltest Du bis zum Ende der Packung z.B. mit einem Kondom verhüten.
Außerdem solltest Du dir einen Termin bei deinem Frauenarzt holen und mit ihm darüber zu sprechen und eine evt. Schwangerschaft auszuschließen.
Am schwierigsten wird es, wenn Du in der 1.Woche der Pilleneinnahme gewesen bist. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie lange das schon her ist, aber evt kommt noch die " Moderne Pille danach" in Frage, sie muß allerdings innerhalb von 5 Tagen (120 STd) eingenommen werden.
Die herkömmliche "Pille danach" muß innerhalb von 3 Tagen nach dem ungeschützten Geschlechtsverkehr eingenommen, aber besser ist, so früh wie möglich.
Um diese Pille zu erhalten, mußt Du auf jeden Fall zum Arzt gehen, also nimm all deinen Mut und hol dir einen Termin und sag gleich bei deinem Anruf, um was es sich handelt, daß Du gleich einen Termin bekommst!
LG Josie

----------


## Lia

Hallo josie! 
danke erstmal, für deinen rat  :Smiley:  
naja, heute ist ja so zu sagen dienstag, am montag habe ich die letze pille von meinem zyklusstreifen genommen. dieses missgeschick mt meiner pille ist mir also letzte woche donnerstag passiert, seit samstag habe ich die pille wieder normal eingenommen. allerdings habe ich sie am samstag schon um 19.00uhr geommen, nicht  um 22.00uhr. direkt nachdem ich diese pille am samstag genommen habe, habe ich mit meinem freund geschlafen. 
eigentlich traue ich mich nicht zum frauenarzt... aber mir ist schon klar, dass ich auf nummer sicher gehen muss. ab welchen tag erkennt man denn so ca , dass man schwanger ist, und woran merkt man das, weisst du das vielleicht? 
danke noch mal, für deine hilfe.

----------


## josie

Hallo Lia!
Dann warst Du letzten Fr. praktisch in der letzten Zykluswoche, ich glaube, da brauchst Du dir nicht so große Sorgen machen.
Wenn Du morgen noch zum Frauenarzt gehen würdest, dann wäre auf alle Fälle noch Zeit für die moderne Pille danach, das liegt noch im Zeitrahmen, das solltest Du dir wirklich gut überlegen.
Du brauchst dir auch keine Sorgen machen, Du bist nicht die Einzige, der so etwas passiert und der Gynäkologe hat das schon häufig in der Praxis gehabt.
Eine Schwangerschaft kann man am einfachsten mit einem Schwangerschaftsfrühtest feststellen. In deinem Fall ist es wichtig, einen Frühtest zu nehmen,weil diese empfindlicher auf das Schwangerschaftshormon reagieren.
Das kannst Du dir aber sparen, wenn Du morg. zum Gynäckologen gehst!
LG Josie

----------

